# need a good lawn tractor to plow 1/4 acre



## handsonsys (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi: I need a recommendation for a lawn tractor that can take a 3 point and a small broadboard plow to plow up 1/4 acre of cover crop that I planted last fall. I really don't need the mower, so I could disconnect it. Use is minimal, so I really need a used Sears or john deere that can take a plow, $400 to $500. Is this feasable?

There is a 1973 sears ss16 with onan V for sale, that *runs on prime only*. price is $500. parts and price are a big question. Seems like a good 1990 to 2000 lawn tractor with weights and changes would work.

What models should I look for on Craigs List?


Thanks a bundle, Ron from Colorado

PS: A good sample of Tractor Model numbers is needed to check Craigslist


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Instead of lawn tractor maybe garden tractor would fit your needs..Wheel Horse has good models.


----------



## handsonsys (Jan 24, 2017)

*Need a garden tractor*

problem: Not too many garden tractors listed on craigslist verses a lawn tractor that can pull a plow


----------



## grauemaus (Aug 31, 2018)

JD x700 series will take a 3pt, or of you are looking older maybe the 4xx 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A lawn tractor will not handle the stress of ground engagement implements like a plow. You would be advised to rent a compact or subcompact with a plow.

Garden tractors, for the most part, will also not stand up to the stress of a plow. They generally handle rototillers for tilling.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I echo what others have said, and RC is spot on about renting a sub compact or paying a nearby neighbor to come do it.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

For plowing- look for a Farmall Cub- every so often you might find one that is good. - But more expensive than what you are hoping to find in a lawn tractor/garden tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You might consider a tiller on a small tractor rather than a plow. A tiller pulverizes the soil......ready for planting, whereas with a plow you normally have to harrow the soil after plowing in preparation for planting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Toro Dingo has a 3 stage tiller that leaves a planting surface that is smooth and ready to go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Lawn Tractor...NO.... but Garden Tractors have been pulling single bottom plows since the early 60s with as little as 6 HP, and since the op has already planted this 1/4 acre then its not even virgin ground. There is literally hundreds of capable Garden Tractors that have an available sleeve hitch or cat 0 3 pt and quite easily pull a plow.


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

I own a ss twin16 Gilson very strong , pull a 3 gang disc and 12" brake plow ,does a jam up job on mini garden and for pulling my firewood wagon in the woods


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A 1/4 acre could be done with a Troy-Bilt Horse tiller. You'll be walking instead of sitting, but you can get a good running used Troy-Bilt for what you are looking to spend. A 1/4 acre is roughly 100' x 100' and before I got to be a crippled old fart, I used to till gardens up to that size with my Horse tiller without too much effort on my part. When used properly, the machine does 90% of the work. A minor side bonus is that the tiller will take up less space to store when not needed.


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

Anything else would be an overkill thank you for your response. Great information.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Fragger said:


> Anything else would be an overkill thank you for your response. Great information.


Ouch. Just looking at CL in the Denver area for anything worth while is sooooo over priced. And I thought my area was pricey. The Denver CL makes my CL look like flea market prices. 

A 40yr old CUT (any brand) is nearly $10K or more? A JD650 even is well over priced. The 8N is ridiculous! 

I can understand your pain for out there.


----------

